# Dog in season



## owl459 (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi all, We are off touring in the uk for about four weeks and Molly the dog may come into season while we are away. Any advice would be welcome as this is potentially quite a problem. I consulted the vet and was told that an injection was available to stop this but may have side-effects. Thanks Doug.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Dont laugh but I have seen advertised a chastity belt type device for dogs... think google may help! Wont stop the unwated attention, but will prevent you having to look after puppies


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi our jackrussell x pup came in to season at easter while we were at our rally.I bought a spray from the pet shop (anti mate spray).I must say we had no problems with her other than the mess,no bother with taking her out.It was her 1st season and i will have her spayed now.The problem we had was our springer who 10 and done!!! just kept on pestering her.Hope you get on ok.lin.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The injection is a hormone one and it can have serious side effect in some dogs.

Can you find someone who will care for her while you go away?


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

The spray works wonders, but we always take baby face wipes as well you use on her (not for her face), and always but always keep her on the lead.

Steve


----------

